
Aurelia 2 – 2019 Fall Update - DigitalSea
https://aurelia.io/blog/2019/10/31/aurelia-vnext-2019-fall-update/
======
larserikf
Wow! That was an impressive list of features and improvements.

------
PraveenGandhi
Looking forward to Aurelia 2

